# Mystery plant



## li'l frog (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi -- this showed up on our show-and-tell table today at the society meeting. Nobody can figure out what it is. Any help would be appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2011)

Jumellea?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2011)

Cancel that - not Jumellea, but definitely something in the Angraecinae...I think.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 13, 2011)

Maxillaria?


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 13, 2011)

Cryptocentrum latifolium?

C. lehmanii?


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 14, 2011)

The first one. Thank you. Our society member will be happy to know what it is that she's growing.

I knew someone on Slippertalk would find the answer.

Thank you!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm kind of wondering why its in a plastic bag!


----------



## li'l frog (Feb 14, 2011)

Don't ask me how, but it's growing in a rock. I looks like a hollowed-out piece of marble. I was amazed, because there is no visible opening in the bottom, and apparantly no way to get the root mass out of the hole in the top


----------



## Marc (Feb 15, 2011)

li'l frog said:


> Don't ask me how, but it's growing in a rock. I looks like a hollowed-out piece of marble. I was amazed, because there is no visible opening in the bottom, and apparantly no way to get the root mass out of the hole in the top



A wack with a hammer wil solve that if you want to repot it.


----------



## koshki (Feb 17, 2011)

My first thought was maxillaria too.


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice!!


----------

